# Tough canned beef



## BlueFeather (Jan 9, 2013)

I've canned lots of meat but the beef cubes from london broil just seem to be chewy and tough. Tried pressuring it longer and that helped a little but it's not tender like chicken or pork. Any ideas on what I can do to "tenderize" it a little? The taste is really good IF you can chew it. I've tried different stores, it's all tough and chewy.

I really enjoy reading this part of the forum!


----------



## carsonnapier (Mar 24, 2013)

Tougher cuts of beef take some cooking in addition to the processing in my experience. Use hot stock to process.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah it needs longer to cook. You can also marinate it in Coke to break down the connecting tissue like many do with brisket before cooking.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We did 55lb.s of london broil and it is fine,tender and tasty. Went back a couple months later and canned 20lb.s again when it went back on sale. 

Mayeb its where you get the beef? We got our at WinnDixie. We canned it for 90minutes at 10 PP.

Sorry you had trouble don't know what causes that.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yall could add a bit a meat tenderizer to. Otherwise ya could precook fer a bit in the oven then can.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Toss it in a pot with veggies and liquid (stock) and let it slow cook for the afternoon. it'll be tender. It doesn't matter what I throw in the pot, 6-8 hours at 225 would turn old shoes into a tender treat. 

I'd consider the canning to be for preservation purposes and still plan on cooking it when you're going to eat it.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

cnsper said:


> Yeah it needs longer to cook. You can also marinate it in Coke to break down the connecting tissue like many do with brisket before cooking.


When I cook brisket I use beer as my marinate and my broth.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Grimm said:


> When I cook brisket I use beer as my marinate and my broth.


Good idea. Its also fantastic to cook with onion rings.

Just cut onions nice and thick,mix a pasty dough of flour beer only. Dip them put in hot grase and cook till brown.


----------



## BlueFeather (Jan 9, 2013)

I want to thank all of you for the ideas. I'll try cooking it in a crock pot first and then canning. Hopefully that will do it. I have always done raw pack but sounds like I need a new method. I've tried Safeway, Bashas, and Walmart meat. That's the only thing available around this area.
Because of our altitude here, we do 15lbs for 90 mins. I ran some for 2 hours and it was still tough so it sounds like slow cooking before hand will help.
I'll try it out and report back.
thanks again and have a good week


----------

